# Como Reparar Mini Proyector led?



## DamianH (Ene 24, 2014)

La consulta es para saber si alguien puede ayudarme con este mini proyector aaxa m2 que andaba de maravillas. Procedo a contar detalles. 
Aparentemente se a quemado algo que maneja el voltaje dentro de la placa donde envía energía para que encienda. El tema es que el componente se a quemado tanto que no se ve su numeración, es por eso que no sabemos que componente es. Soy un aficionado recién comenzando aclaro. 
Aquí inserto fotos para que puedan ver. Desde ya Gracias.



Datos Tecnicos


 Resolución Nativa:	 XGA (1024x768)
 Brillo:	 110 ANSI Lumens-
 Relación de contraste:	 2000:1
 Ruido:	 30dB
 Lente de proyección:	 Enfoque manual
 Proyección de imágenes:	 Tamaño disponible 7 ~ 100 pulgadas
 Lámpara:	 LEDs RGB triples con Color vibrante Tecnología 
Vida 15,000 hrs
 Ángulo de proyección:	 33.4 °


ESPECIFICACIONES GENERALES
 Salida de audio:	 Altavoces estéreo 1W 
altavoz estéreo / auriculares mini-jack
 Color:	 Negro brillante
 Capacidad de almacenamiento:	 Construido en memoria flash de 1 GB + microSD / TF tarjeta + USB lector de Host
 Idioma del menú:	 Inglés, Chino
 Control de la Relación de Aspecto:	 04:03
 Dimensión:	 132 * 125 * 47m m
 Peso:	 1,0 libras
 Consumo de energía:	 50w
 Fuente de alimentación:	 AC100 ~ 240V (voltaje gratuito), 50Hz/60Hz
 Formatos soportados:	 MP4/MP3/WMA/OGG/WAV/AVI/WMV/SMV / BMP / JPG / GIF / TXT
 Conformidad por:	 CE, FCC Clase A


ENTRADAS / SALIDAS
 Video In:	 HDMI 
VGA (mini-VGA) 
Composite A / V (3.5mm)
 Salida de audio:	 3,5 mm para auriculares estéreo
 USB:	 5 Pin Mini USB



ACCESORIOS INCLUIDOS
 Control remoto por infrarrojos, Trípode, cable A / V compuesto, cable de video VGA, cable de datos USB


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 24, 2014)

hola DamianH.. la verdad que la foto no dice mucho ..pero si pudieras... tomar la foto de frente al componente...... seria mucho mejor....yo la amplié hasta donde pude.... y aparentemente parece ser un regulador de voltaje  ....por la leyenda a su lado ... 5V...


----------



## DamianH (Ene 25, 2014)

Muchas Gracias por tu respuesta inmediata Locodelafonola. Coincido con vos algo con el voltaje debe ser ahora publico otras fotos con el componente puesto y otras ya sin el componente y el sector limpio para una mejor visualización. Otro de los datos el mini proyector trabaja con un transformador que convierte la energía en 12v.


----------



## hernandove (Ene 26, 2014)

hola compañero mide los voltajes sin el componente en la resistencia r220 que posible  tambien este dañada y efectivamente parece ser un regulador de 5v.


----------



## DamianH (Ene 27, 2014)

Hola Hernandove Muchas Gracias por tu respuesta. Lo he medido y vienen 12 Volts. Si es un regulador cual podría ser para poder reemplazarlo?


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 27, 2014)

hola amigo.bueno tendrias que seguir las pistas y ver a donde va  o sea que sea regulador positivo o negativo...si no puedes conseguir el componente smd.. no te hagas problema podes reemplazarlo por la serie L.


----------



## DamianH (Ene 27, 2014)

Exelente Gracias amigo locodelafonola voy a ver que pasa con el repuesto y apenas este listo estaré contandoles. Muchas Gracias!


----------



## hernandove (Ene 28, 2014)

compañero Damianh el regulador debe ser positivo pues el voltaje que mides es positivo 12v tiene una resistencia fusible lo que tienes es que identificar cual es la tierra pues ya tienes la entrada de voltaje,y el otro punto seria la salida puedes utilizar yo te recomiendo el KA7805 que es de 1 amp su composicion de pines es 1 entrada 2 tierra 3 salida 5v


----------



## DamianH (Ene 28, 2014)

Muchas Gracias Hernandove. Me sirve mucho lo que decís... Muchas Gracias amigos por tanta buena colaboración!!!


----------



## DamianH (Ago 10, 2015)

la cuestión es la siguiente. He medido y una de las tres patas es tierra o neutro y los otros dos pines me indican 3.20 de voltaje cada uno me ha desconcertado... Demore porque lo lleve a varios técnicos "especializados" y no me dieron solución y no creo que sea algo tan grave solo prende, enciende proyecta por solo  3 segundos y se apaga.


----------



## Sermiben (Mar 1, 2021)

Hola Damián. Te consulto. Tengo un aparato igual al tuyo, que no enciende. Mi problema es que no encuentro la forma de abrirlo sin riesgo de romper el plástico. No veo tornillos ocultos. Cómo lo abriste? Saludos.


----------

